# Wer kennt einen guten Emulator für alte Games? Für SUSE 8.1



## Semjasa (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
ich hätte da ein Problem habe gehört das auf LINUX alte Spiele laufen sollen.
Besitze die Ultima Collection und Cybermage und möchte diese Spiele zum laufen bringen ist das möglich? Denn ich glaube das es an meinem Winewrack und XDOS liegt.

mfg
Semjasa


----------



## JohannesR (11. Februar 2004)

LucasArts-Games: scummvm
DosGames: DOSemu
Windows-OpenGL: wine
Windows-DirectX: wineX

Edit: Vergiss was ich gesagt habe, unter dem sch... Linux laufen ja eh keine Spiele!


----------

